
Migrant children describe neglect at Texas border facility - dankohn1
https://apnews.com/46da2dbe04f54adbb875cfbc06bbc615
======
DiseasedBadger
Why are so many people fighting to keep these facilities impoverished and
dysfunctional. They need funding to do their jobs!

